# Broke the ice in Cass co!



## spongemuncher86 (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally broke the ice for this area, 10 greys and 1 yellow. Although small, it was exciting to see them! This rain tonight should get things going pretty good


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice! Still waiting up north


----------



## nene1972 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am in northern cass county Indiana found 3 very tiny greys in my yard yesterday. They were not there the day before so it is just starting in my area. So excited hopefully will be able to go later today to see if there are any bigger ones in the woods.


----------



## dan (Apr 11, 2014)

My family owns woods just south of Logansport. I live in Indy but will be coming up soon to look for morels. Will be looking on here for a good time. I can only come up on weekends. Maybe this weekend will be a good time?


----------

